# breeding question



## anejit (Mar 18, 2014)

Has anyone bred from a 15inch tall doe? (uk pygmy)

I bought two nannies at 6 months old off a friend his stock are all healthy etc they are now 14 months old and are about 15 inches tall... 

They have the same dad but different mums and all parents are 17 or so inches I don't plan on breeding them unless they grow more but I was wondering if anyone had experienced breeding small does? I've heard of complications but more so down to people overfeeding when in kid I have 3 nannies in kid at the min and they get a small handful of meal every other day and ad lib hay I've never had a problem.with does kidding myself.

My herd sire is 17 inches so he's not overly big either. 

What are your guys thoughts? Emma x


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How old and what is her weight?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

We do need her age, and her weight. General rule of the thumb with Nigerian Dwarfs is you can breed them at 40lbs. It should be the same for pygmies, or generally the same.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I believe she said that the goat is now 14months old


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

If she's a healthy weight, she's old enough to breed. She'll keep growing until she's three or four years old.


----------

